# tablet pc club house!



## aximbigfan (Jun 20, 2007)

pretty much as title says. to qualify, your tablet needs to meet the tablet standard of...
*active dizitizer
*security (fancy name for the ctr+alt+del button on the tablet)
*running windows xp tpc edition (*this is null if your tpc is running vista, linux, or any other os besides xp*)

*++++what IS NOT a tablet pc++++
-umpcs
-pocket pcs
-palm pilots*


++++points system++++
count up the points your tpc scores

+dizitizer
-wacom +50
-other -50

+battery
-standard +10
-extended +20

+proc
-core 2 duo +50
-core duo +40
-turion X2 +50
-sempron +30
-celeron -10
-pentium m +30
-other dual core +35
-other single core +25

+ram standard
-DDR2 +50
-DDR1 +30
-SD-RAM -10
-proprietary on board non replaceable ram -20

+ram speed
-1066 +95
-800 +85
-667 +75
-533 +65
-400 +10
-333 +0
-266 -10
-133/100 -20
-other (proprietary or unkown) -25

+wifi
-a/b/g +20
-b/g +10
-a/b +5
-none -10

+finger print reader
-yes +20
-no +0

+hdd standard
-SATA +20
-UATA/IDE/other +0

+hdd size in gb
-1-10 -30
-10-20 -20
-20-30 -10
-30-40 +0
-40-50 +10
-50-60 +20
-60-70 +30
-70-80 +40
-80-90 +50
-90-100 and up +60

+firewire
-yes +10
-no +0

+BT
-1.0/1.1/1.2 +10
-2.0 +20

+optical drive
-bay open, but no optical drive +10
-no, no bay +0
-yes, bay in use by optical drive +20

+generation
-current (2007) +20
-2006 +10
-2005 +0
-2004 -10
-2003 -20
-older -30

+usb standard 
-1 +5
-2 +10

+wired networking
-10 -5
-10/100 +0
-10/100/1000 +20

+card reader
-yes, single +10
-yes, muilti +20
########################################

to join,
include your specs, and score in your post.
########################################
++++best tpcs in the club++++
1. aximbigfan (455)
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
########################################
*crappiest tpcs on tpu...*
1.
2.
3.
chris


----------



## aximbigfan (Jun 20, 2007)

()()()()
toshiba m400 
core 2 duo @ 1.83ghz
1 gb ddr2-667
score: 455
()()()()


chris


----------



## tkpenalty (Jul 16, 2007)

I lol'ed at this faliure of a club


----------

